# New AARP Discount (Vacation By Rails)



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.vacationsbyrail.com/aarp/?cmp=NLC-MBA-061013

Plus there's a contest to win a free rail trip.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 11, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> http://www.vacationsbyrail.com/aarp/?cmp=NLC-MBA-061013
> Plus there's a contest to win a free rail trip.


You have to be an AARP member to enter the contest.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 14, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.vacationsbyrail.com/aarp/?cmp=NLC-MBA-061013
> ...


That's not mentioned in the rules anywhere. I'm not an AARP member but just entered anyway, and the field for "AARP Number", despite being marked as a required field, is most definitely not required to submit the entry.


----------

